

KDE 4.9 already available for Ubuntu - lordpenguin
http://www.thepowerbase.com/2012/08/how-to-install-kde-4-9-available-immediately-for-kubuntu/

======
udp
It's funny - GNOME 3 looks great but doesn't do what you want it to do, while
KDE 4.x looks god awful yet is the most full featured of any of the desktops.

I wonder when they'll realize that those intrusive glow effects are just not
cool and come up with a sensible default configuration.

~~~
emilsedgh
KDE, even using default configuration and themes, looks much better than the
screenshot in the announcement. The screenshot is taken with compositing
turned off and a bad resolution.

Disclaimer: Im a KDE contributor.

~~~
mhd
I'd say it's not the compositing/effects, it's the spacing and general layout.
KDE apps tend to look quite cluttered and claustrophobic, at least when I
compare them to e.g. OS X and some better GNOME apps. A bit more whitespace
wouldn't hurt, you can't fix that with gradients and transparency.

